# [Skyrim] Ich brauch Hilfe, komische Pferdeansicht



## Kwengie (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
nun wende ich mich an Euch und vielleicht ist jemand unter Euch, der mir bezüglich meines Problems mit der Pferdeansicht helfen kann.
Seit geraumer Zeit kann ich kein Perf mehr nutzen, weil ich in der 3rd Person-Ansicht nur die Hufe und den Boden sehe. Sogar, wenn ich ein neues Spiel starte, sitze ich nicht wie geöhnlich hinten auf der Bank, sondern vorne auf dem Bock und hänge zischen Luft und Fußtritt rum. Ich weiß nicht, woran das liegt.

Die Screens, die das verdeutlichen sollen,
habe ich in Spoiler gepackt:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






liegt dies eventuell an den Kameraeinstellungen in der Skyrim.ini-Datei:

[Camera]
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=-80.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=-30.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=50.0000
fOverShoulderPosZ=-20.0000
fOverShoulderPosX=27.0000


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2012)

Hast du schon versucht, im Netz nach den Standardwerten zu suchen und mal zu vergleichen?

Oder mit der Tilde die Console zu öffnen und mit " tfc" die freie Kamera zu aktivieren? Vlt kannst du so wenigstend ùberprüfen, dass das Spielermodell überhaupt korrekt sitzt, oder es schon da hakelt.


----------



## Kwengie (25. Juli 2012)

also wenn ich die freie Kamera im Spiel aktiviere, dann sehe ich überhaupt nichts von meiner Spielerfigur, nur halt die anderen. Mein Platz auf der Bank ist leer und sogar dort, wo ich dem Kutscher untern Rock schauen kann, ist leer.

Ich habe bemerkt, daß Du Deine Figur in der 3rd Person-Ansicht sehen mußt, damit Du diese mit der freien Kamera auch sehen kannst.
In der Ego-Perspektive funktioniert das zumindest bei mir nicht so und das Spiel beginnt in der Ego-Perspektive.


----------



## Mothman (25. Juli 2012)

Ist das vielleicht irgendein Mod, der die ini-Datei verändert bzw. die Kamera?
Hast du Mods aktiviert? Wenn ja, kannst du die ja mal nach und nach deaktivieren und gucken an welcher Mod es liegen könnte.

Ich hab bei mir mal geguckt und garkeine Skyrim.ini bei mir gefunden. Ich müsste nämlich auf jeden Fall die Standard-Einstellungen haben. Finde aber die Datei nicht.^^


----------



## Kwengie (25. Juli 2012)

die Skyrim.ini bzw. die SkyrimPrefs.ini liegt in Deinem Dokumente-Ordner unter MyGames -> Skyrim

also für Win7:
...:\Username\eigene Dokumente\My Games\Skyrim


an Mods habe ich:


 Apachii Sky Hair
 Auto Unequip Arrow (läßt den Köcher wieder verschwinden, wenn andere Waffen ausgewählt worden sind)
  Better Dynamic Snow
 Bloody screen removal
 Crazy hairs and demoness hairs conversions by zzigay
 City Forests and Landscape V2 trees
 Cutie Ranger Companion Sooji
 Enhanced Blood Textures
 Extensible Follower Framework
 Feminine Running and New Dash Animation
 Flans Eyes for Skyrim
 Glorious Grasses
 HD Textures DLC Fix
 Heme mit geoffnetem Visier
 Immersive HUD
 Lush Grass
 Lush Trees
 My Type of Hair
 New Animation for Running with Bow
 numerume Hair
 Patch to fix arm animation issurs of the BBP systems of CHSBHC
 Pretty Assassin Companion Ari
 Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel
 Real 1st Person View -WIP-
 Ren Hair Reworket
 SkyHeels v 2.5
 Skyrim - Direktor's Cut
 Skyrim Flora Overhaul - Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul v110 Hig-Res version
 TBSC - Transparency BodySuitCollection
 Terrain Bump - Texture Pack
 Torches for Realistic Lighting
 Victorias High Heel walk Animation
 W.A.T.E.R. - Water And Terrain Enhancement Dedux


deaktiviert sind:


 Crimson Tide - Blood
 Fetisch Latex CatSuit
 Moonpath to Elsweyr
 UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul - German Translation - UFO12fGerman



kann vielleicht die 1st Person View-Mod der Urheber sein, weil diese Mod auch dafür verantwortlich ist, daß mein Rassenmenu (also Erklärung der einzenen Rassen) unter showracemenu plötzlich denglisch ist?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

Naja, im Zweifel ist es eine der "neuesten" Mods schuld, also bezogen auf den Installationszeitpunkt. Ansonsten würd ich damit leben - ich persönlich laufe eh immer ohne Pferd durch Himmelsrand, und WENN ich es mal eilig hab, mach ich halt eine Schnellreise zu einem Punkt auf der Karte nahe meines gewünschten Zielortes.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juli 2012)

Scheinst mir ziemlich oft Probleme mit Skyrim zu haben ^^

Würde halt einfach mal nach und nach die letzten Mods deaktivieren um zu schauen, ob das dadurch verursacht wird.


----------



## Kwengie (25. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Scheinst mir ziemlich oft Probleme mit Skyrim zu haben ^^
> 
> Würde halt einfach mal nach und nach die letzten Mods deaktivieren um zu schauen, ob das dadurch verursacht wird.


 

mit Skyrim nicht direkt, sondern mit den Mods, die das Spiel eher kaputt machen...

ich habe mal die *Real 1st Person Viev*-Mod deaktiviert, weil ich die so in Verdacht habe, da sie auch mein Rassenmenu unter showracemenu verdenglischt  und dabei ist folgendes Bild herausgekommen und ich sitze zwar an richtiger Position, blicke aber von oben herab, als ob Skyrim die Diablo-typische Iso-Ansicht hätte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

Haste mal pler Mausrad einfach rangezoomt? Das geht ja auch ohne Pferd, dass man die Perspektiven-Weite anpassen kann.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juli 2012)

Deaktiviere testweise mal alle Mods, damit du siehst, obs überhaupt an nem Mod liegt oder ob das Problem von wo anders kommt.


----------



## Kwengie (25. Juli 2012)

also ich habe mal alle Mods und Plugins deaktiviert, die Iso-Ansicht bleibt, habe das allerdings mit dem Scrollrad noch nicht probiert.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wo der Hund begraben ist und nun darf ich alle Mods wieder übersetzen, damit ich kein Denglisch im Spiel habe... 

naja,
so wichtig ist das Reiten aber auch nicht für mich, aber es stört mich schon, weil das Spiel irgendwie "kaputt" ist.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juli 2012)

Hm .. hast am System mal was geändert? Neuen Grafiktreiber oder so?


----------



## Kwengie (26. Juli 2012)

daran liegt es nicht.
Es liegt, wie ich schon vermutet habe, an der *Real 1st Person Viev*-Mod.

Spiel frisch installiert, ein neues Game ohne Mods gestartet: Kutschfahrtenansicht okay.
Aktiviere ich aber besagte Mod, liege ich wieder vorne auf dem Tritt und kann dem Kutscher zwischen die Beine schauen.
Deaktiviere ich diese Mod wieder, ist wieder alles beim alten.


----------

